

 4 questions on blog reading - siromoney
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1mLzTg2lB6msc6LAX24xkPv2s9L9ByHqP0YFuKx7_ub8/viewform

======
omgmog
You'll get more responses if you had some indication of what the email address
would be used for, and if it were optional.

